# Anyone heard of Listia.com??



## K.Kaylte (Mar 8, 2012)

So my sister has been on this site for a week and I been doing alil nosing around and bidding here and there and Ive seen its a pretty cool lil site you trade stuff you dont want for credits and use those credits to buy other peoples stuff posted .. no money involved ... They have a pet section and thought id Share and see if anyone signs up to trade dog collars or leashes or anything else
Click to check it out


----------

